# Teaser



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

What which kit or style are you using


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

So like how much do you get to spend on your retrofit ?


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

Fill us in , I'm clueless , headlights ?


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Headlights to properly house Hids  

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

Nice. Which kit did you end up going with?


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

I have less in the two exterior projectors then I do in the center. That was the sale TRS was having that I posted the other day.

I got the mini H1 ON THE LEFT FOR $35 bucks and the d2s O lens on the left for 75. 

The D2S O lens will go in the cruze. The X lens is going in my wife's tacoma. 

Sent from my Thumbs.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh and too answer the question yes these are for headlights, my projector retrofit.

Figure if I'm going to preach retros go people I might as well have one in mine. 

Sent from my Thumbs.


----------



## burning hippo (May 15, 2014)

Are the D2S o lens your referring to the new D2S square projectors?


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

burning hippo said:


> Are the D2S o lens your referring to the new D2S square projectors?


Look in my picture that has 3 projectors in it from left to right it's D2S 3.0 O LENS, D2S 3.0 X LENS, then MINI H1 6. 0. 

Sent from my Thumbs.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Zach, how you making here? My headlights were busted in a recent accident so I'm going to use this as an opportunity to upgrade to the d2s 3.0 o lens. Will post pictures within the coming weeks.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Nice! I'm thinking of just going with Halogen Projectors for now but will probably do the HID retrofit on the aftermarket headlights. Speaking of which, http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JBI9T0O...UTF8&colid=O9PNQCF6KL50&coliid=I128L23ESDNNY1 Can these be retrofitted without losing their appearance? Figured I'd ask since you're doing it


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

giantsnation said:


> Zach, how you making here? My headlights were busted in a recent accident so I'm going to use this as an opportunity to upgrade to the d2s 3.0 o lens. Will post pictures within the coming weeks.


I am waiting on a second set of OEM heads to come in. Should be Monday Tuesday I hope. 

Delivered from my pigeon


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Nice! I'm thinking of just going with Halogen Projectors for now but will probably do the HID retrofit on the aftermarket headlights. Speaking of which, http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JBI9T0O...UTF8&colid=O9PNQCF6KL50&coliid=I128L23ESDNNY1 Can these be retrofitted without losing their appearance? Figured I'd ask since you're doing it


I'm assuming the projectors in those may pull out rather easily. If not the head should open up easier then the cruze permaseal

Delivered from my pigeon


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Yea you should be able to us this Retro-Quik: Spyder/Spec-D Lights


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Pair 2 has arrived. Time to get to work. 

Delivered from my pigeon


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Headlights open. Now time for paint and projectors. 

Delivered from my pigeon


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

What exactly do you paint when you do this? Also, when doing the actual retrofit do you cut the housing where the stock bulb enters in order to fit the larger lens??


Courtesy of Wikipedia


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> What exactly do you paint when you do this? Also, when doing the actual retrofit do you cut the housing where the stock bulb enters in order to fit the larger lens??


That's the beauty of the retro, you paint whatever you want.All, none or some. In my case the chrome reflector bowl will be painted black. 

The projectors I'm using fortunately don't require any cutting of the bowl. They slide in from the front (why the headlights have to be opened) and a threaded shank sticks out of the hole that the stock halogen bulb went through. A locking nut gets put on and voila projector lights.( insert lots of cussing prior to voila).


Delivered from my pigeon


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Light 2 that I cut open. Turned out much better without all the prying and disfigured plastic. 

Delivered from my pigeon


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Got a link to the projectors you bought? Thanks for the info too!


Courtesy of Wikipedia


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Got a link to the projectors you bought? Thanks for the info too!
> 
> 
> Courtesy of Wikipedia


Yes Seen here(TRS) CLICK


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Any of those on that page would work right? Would they all install the same way or are there variations?


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Any of those on that page would work right? Would they all install the same way or are there variations?


Only a few of them have the threaded shank with lock nut design. The others require brackets or glues of sorts, fab work to mount them. 

Like if you look at this one, it has no shank so you must fab a mounting system. A lot of retrofitters cut the bowl and epoxy them in place. 

Teo places you need to look for more ideas\info. Hidplanet.com and the "headlight junkies" page on fb.

Delivered from my pigeon


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

See these are my wife's for her tacoma I'm doing. 

Delivered from my pigeon


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

See the nut

Delivered from my pigeon


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

These are looking nice.

Can the chrome deflector behind the blinker be removed or opened?


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Mick said:


> These are looking nice.
> 
> Can the chrome deflector behind the blinker be removed or opened?


Yes it is held onto the lens with a few screws. Once removed it can be painted or whatever your heart desires. 

Delivered from my pigeon


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Mick said:


> Thanks.


Here's a few pics. 

Delivered from my pigeon


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

So now that I'm trying to put them together I see that I am going to have to cut the bowls to make it work. Seems the projector shanks are too short or too big.

The one from the back of the bowl is the short Mini H1 6.0. Bowl would be cut to allow the projector shank to fit through. 

The big one that won't fit through is the D2S 3.0. I will have to cut the bowl for the shank to even fit through. 


Delivered from my pigeon


----------



## Jayman777 (Jul 27, 2012)

Keep us posted, and maybe even toss a "HERE'S WHAT I DID.. IN ORDER... WITH PART NUMBERS" post at the end of it all haha


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Jayman777 said:


> Keep us posted, and maybe even toss a "HERE'S WHAT I DID.. IN ORDER... WITH PART NUMBERS" post at the end of it all haha


will do, the link to TRS I posted earlier will get you started and the rest is mainly a dremel some oven cleaner and patience. 

Delivered from my pigeon


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Chrome stripped. Wierd that one is grey and all the others are yellow lol. 

Delivered from my pigeon


----------

